# Could this be the one?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the white makes her look more downhill than she is, she's not bad.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the look of her. I bet you two would be real smart looking on the trail.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I like her. Beautiful markings. I'd ride her a few times if possible and see how you feel on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

She's coming out to the barn on Wednesday afternoon for a little test-drive there. If I like her then, I'll probably put a deposit on her, unless some issues arise that I didn't see today. She'll need a PPE before I am willing to commit, though.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Based on the ad, if everything turns out to be true she may be just the right horse for you. I really hope it works out, that must've been heartbreaking to sell Diva.

Fingers crossed she does well for you at your place of board and passes her PPE! I always felt an Appy would make an awesome trail horse... probably due to their history.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stinkin' cute.!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am prejudiced - I love Appys. 

Hope it all holds together for you.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

She's really cute. I love appys. I've owned 9 of them over the years and they are fantastic. Is the gaited horse now out of the picture?


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I love the look and sound of her. I was actually in the same boat as you, and went for a very similar horse and I can safely say it was the 100% right decision  Please update when you try her out at your place!


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

subbing so I don't miss the updates. *Elle* as always, hoping you find the one you are looking for. Sounds like this could be the one.
M


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

She really sounds great! If the description is true (and it does sound legit), she could be a real gem. Very pretty, too. Speaking as someone who sold my own gaited horse and now has a non-gaited... it was a much easier transition than expected. I've found I can ride a relaxed trot almost as well as the gait (since I was always a little tense and expecting an argument). My favorite 'feature' is a great 'Whoa'! and it sounds like she has it.

Can't wait for the update! Hope she's 'the one'


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I like appys and she looks nice, just be sure to ride her for the same conditions that you will be riding your own horse. If you want to ride out alone on the trails be sure to do this before purchase.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait to hear what you decide. If her owner's description is accurate, she sounds like a great new trail partner. Can't wait to hear about your ride!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like the look of her and I'm not a fan of Appy's - but I also never judge a horse by its colour
She looks rather long backed but not weak backed and longer backed horses often have an easier more shallow stride to sit too than the 'punchy' short backed ones that can have lots more knee action


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

As someone who is not quite but almost qualified for the 50's and kodgers threads don't give up on the gaited horse. My RMH is so much more comfortable for my back than my daughter's Appaloosa. Nothing wrong with the appy but the rack is more comfortable than a trot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. The RMH is still in the running, so we'll see. I have to see both of them before I make up my mind, but this horse was really everything I'd been looking for, with a smaller price tag.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck Elle!

I was excited to hear how the RM panned out. Do you have a new date for that mare to come over?

The Appy looks and sounds great too, can't wait to hear how it goes.

P.S. I'd call her a brown, not bay as her ad says :wink:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay! Hopefully this is the one for you! Will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

EponaLynn said:


> Good luck Elle!
> 
> I was excited to hear how the RM panned out. Do you have a new date for that mare to come over?
> 
> ...


Yes, just got word that she wants to bring her out on Thursday, so it looks like we'll have back to back trials and then I can decide who I want to PPE on Friday, if either.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

She's a beautiful horse! I've had a few appys, and the've all been good horses. By build, this mare looks to a QH cross - she doesn't have the characteristic Roman nose or rat-tail appys are renowned for. Don't get me wrong - that's a Good Thing. If you ever want to ride bareback, you'll be thankful for the extra meat a QH brings!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

She looks pretty. Are those spots on her neck colouring, or warty things - will they need special treatment?

How old is she? Will she do what you need for as long as you need, and then what?

Are you just going to pay up the $3g or are you going to negotiate. "will you take $2.5g" or even "will you take $2g". It is not an insult, it is business. They probably wont take what you ask but may come back somewhere in the middle. If not you can still pay top dollar if you choose. It is normal practice


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> She looks pretty. Are those spots on her neck colouring, or warty things - will they need special treatment?
> 
> How old is she? Will she do what you need for as long as you need, and then what?
> 
> Are you just going to pay up the $3g or are you going to negotiate. "will you take $2.5g" or even "will you take $2g". It is not an insult, it is business. They probably wont take what you ask but may come back somewhere in the middle. If not you can still pay top dollar if you choose. It is normal practice


Yes, I will negotiate, based on her age, the fact that she's grade, and whatever might come back from the PPE. The things on her neck are white spots. She seems kind of roan to me but I know very little about the appaloosa coat colors so it might just be part of the normal appaloosa coloring. She's 16. If I buy her and she remains sound, she should serve me well for a long time. She has enough training to be able to remain with me as I advance but is solid and patient enough to help me get there. Another reason I really like her.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> Yes, I will negotiate, based on her age, the fact that she's grade, and whatever might come back from the PPE. The things on her neck are white spots. She seems kind of roan to me but I know very little about the appaloosa coat colors so it might just be part of the normal appaloosa coloring. She's 16. If I buy her and she remains sound, she should serve me well for a long time. She has enough training to be able to remain with me as I advance but is solid and patient enough to help me get there. Another reason I really like her.



My boy is 16 and he acts more lively most days than the 5 year old walker he shares his pasture with. Sometimes a little too lively, but I'm happy he feels good. 

Just as a maintenance thing, I'd start her on glucosamine and the like, or any joint supplement. My vet urged me to do that before the arthritis actually hits. I put him on flex-n-action. 

My lesson horse was 29 and still able to do trails up until he was 26. If he didn't have cushings I honestly feel he'd be one of those 30somethings chugging along the shorter trails. She really was able to keep his arthritis under control which says a lot because he was her barrel horse and lived life fast. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

She's a beautiful horse. I really like appys and have 1 myself.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

How great that you get to try both of them at your own place!

I'm also looking at an appy in Northern CA, thankfully not the same one you're looking at!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

were cat we have one of the 30 somethings who will take you on a 20 mile trail ride still if you asked him. a little ACV is good for joints as well. have not started our old man on any joint sups untill he turned 31. ALWAYS recommend it though like was said!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

JulieG said:


> How great that you get to try both of them at your own place!
> 
> I'm also looking at an appy in Northern CA, thankfully not the same one you're looking at!


Oooh, fun! I hope your works out for you  :runninghorse2:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Exciting!!! Nikki is very pretty even though I'm a sucker for Rocky's.

Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes and what you decide!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I really, really liked her! She was wonderful on the trail. She went through water, across a bridge, over a log, past a golf course with carts, under a major highway overpass, past plastic bags, skunks and a homeless encampment. Yep, that's our trail where I board. She rode nicely in the middle and in the lead. Didn't spook once. Looked at the golf carts. 

We tested her by having the other two riders go out in front until they were out of sight. She did get a bit jiggy, but with a little work I was able to get her back in line and I never felt as though she was dangerous there. Just wanting to move forward to catch up. 

My only real question is how she will be without her current owner around. She is very bonded to her owner and wants to be near her. I hope that won't translate into a problem for her next owner. 

All in all, she's a very nice little mare and I will probably end up buying her, pending her PPE results. The other mare was supposed to be hauled in today but her seller is having problems with her truck and that may not happen. I may just decide not to have her out, anyway. This one is pretty much everything I want.


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

How lovely for you. She sounds very quiet go go past all of that!
Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, at both the water and the bridge she hesitated just a step and I gave her a light kick to the side and across she went. She didn't hesitate at all over the log, which was fairly large. I don't even think she noticed the plastic bags, though if the wind had been blowing them around, perhaps she would have. All in all she seems pretty level headed, which is to be expected since she was once used on a dude string. I think she's wonderful! :loveshower:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you scheduled the ppe? I am so excited for you!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

knightrider said:


> Have you scheduled the ppe? I am so excited for you!


I'm trying to but I need to get the vet's contact info from our barn manager and she hasn't gotten back to me yet. The owner would like to do it tomorrow afternoon, so we'll see if that's even possible.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I predict the PPE will be perfect and you and Nikki will have tons of fun together!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope it all works out well for you Elle. She sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

She is a gorgeous mare! I've always loved Appaloosas and for some reason, it is coming to mind they tend to have longevity age wise. 

You mentioned wondering how she will be without her owner as they are bonded. I would suspect she may have to go through a transition period so giver her some grace. I doubt she will be a pill to ride over it but may be stand offish or a bit sad. It could be subtle. Some years ago, when we bought a quarter horse for hubby, the horse had been with this girl all through high school, and she sold him to us when she went to college. We realized that Smokey was grieving for her (when she sold him she cut all ties and didn't even want to know how he was). We just loved on him but also gave him his space when he needed it. Also, kept him busy doing fun new trails and meeting my trail riding buddies horses.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hadassah said:


> She is a gorgeous mare! I've always loved Appaloosas and for some reason, it is coming to mind they tend to have longevity age wise.
> 
> You mentioned wondering how she will be without her owner as they are bonded. I would suspect she may have to go through a transition period so giver her some grace. I doubt she will be a pill to ride over it but may be stand offish or a bit sad. It could be subtle. Some years ago, when we bought a quarter horse for hubby, the horse had been with this girl all through high school, and she sold him to us when she went to college. We realized that Smokey was grieving for her (when she sold him she cut all ties and didn't even want to know how he was). We just loved on him but also gave him his space when he needed it. Also, kept him busy doing fun new trails and meeting my trail riding buddies horses.


Yes, she seems to like the trails so I plan to get her out there on them initially and start arena work after a week or so. In the arena, she wanted to go to her owner and I had to work to get her in the frame of mind to go forward and away from her owner. The owner said she has only had her for a year, which surprises me. I hope she will bond with me in time.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh that's good! She will bond with you.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I know a lot of people feel it is best to leave a new horse alone for a while after purchase but I feel it is important to work the horse at the level it is trained for right from the start. It seems wrong to me to leave a horse to find it's space and proper place in the new home and when he is comfortable with that, then go and change it all.
With a new horse I like to start out as I mean to continue so there is no confusion on the part of the horse as to what it's job is in this new home. Give them a little slack if they are uncertain at first but let them do the job they are trained for.
She is a lovely horse and I am sure she will be great for you.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Elle, do you think it's possible that she has some POA in her? I've seen a number of them with the lovely large spots... and they tend to have much fuller manes and tails. Also their reputation is wonderful regarding temperament etc. I would have bought one if the right one had come along... they seem to sell so fast around here. She's big for one, but if it was a cross of some sort... Anyway, probably irrelevant, but they are terrific horses. just fun to speculate.

Here are a few quick pics I found


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

It's certainly possible, since she's grade. She's also small, at around 14.1 or 14.2. I have come to like that since it means I can get on her without a block.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> It's certainly possible, since she's grade. She's also small, at around 14.1 or 14.2. I have come to like that since it means I can get on her without a block.


I agree - I love smaller horses. My previous one was 14hh. Current one is 14.3 and that's pushing it but I can still mount without a block fairly easily. I ride a friend's big wide tank of a qh that is well over 15hh and I need a block for her... and it makes me hesitant to dismount while we are out riding which is unfortunate and makes me feel less independent.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I needed a block for Diva, who was 15.1. Nikki is just at that place where I can still get on, but I need to grab the horn in order to get up. Not ideal, but I can do it.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Have you been able to schedule a PPE yet?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

EponaLynn said:


> Have you been able to schedule a PPE yet?


No  Still waiting for the seller to get back to me with dates that work for her. I'm starting to worry that she isn't as sound as she seems.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

elle1959 said:


> No  Still waiting for the seller to get back to me with dates that work for her. I'm starting to worry that she isn't as sound as she seems.


Is she stalling?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

EponaLynn said:


> Is she stalling?


Maybe  

I sent her two messages yesterday that I know she read, but she did not get back to me with her available times. This morning I told her that I was going to have to pass on Nikki and bring the other mare out to trial (there are two I'd been considering, different sellers) if I can't get a PPE scheduled soon. I'm hoping that motivates her to get off her butt. 

She's young, she's in school, so I hope this is just flakiness on her part and that she's not hiding something, but if I don't hear back on this message, I will assume that, for whatever reason, she is afraid of the PPE.

ETA: She just texted me back with a couple of dates, so we'll try to wrap this up


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Well that's frustrating. When I was looking at grade horses (and I looked at plenty - papers didn't matter to me at all), my main concern was the age of the horse. That's actually the primary thing I would have wanted a ppe to corroborate. 
She honestly could just be busy, though.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

That sucks! I wonder if she's having cold feet about letting her go, maybe it's going to break her heart.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

PPE is scheduled for Wednesday at 1:00pm. My riding instructor will be standing by with her trailer and once I get the all clear from the vet, I'll make an offer and hopefully haul her to the barn on the same day.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Still predicting a good PPE!!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Yay!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

she really does sound like a wonderful match for you. Here's to hoping her PPE is as clean as a whistle!

Also, my boy is 14.2 and I can mount and dismount with ease which is definitely important for a trail horse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm also predicting a good PPE - Seller was great to let you trial her so thoroughly at your place. Doesn't really seem like someone with anything to hide. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

One more day and then we'll know. I'm getting super excited!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Interesting that you're making the offer after the PPE, I have always done it before, pending a PPE so I'd know if it was worth doing the PPE. Is your way the norm these days?

What if it's a good PPE and she wants full price, is that ok with you? 

I so hope it works out for you, she looks to be perfect.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know what the norm is. I'm worried that she might have uveitis, which is a chronic, lifelong condition in appaloosas that would need to be managed. She does have some redness in her sclera. 

I don't want to make an offer before I know if I'm going to have to treat this for the entire time I have her. Seems like it only makes sense to find out beforehand. I'm editing to add that they're asking a LOT of money for this horse, given her age, so it seems fair that I find out what I'm getting.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

elle1959 said:


> I don't know what the norm is. I'm worried that she might have uveitis, which is a chronic, lifelong condition in appaloosas that would need to be managed. She does have some redness in her sclera.
> 
> I don't want to make an offer before I know if I'm going to have to treat this for the entire time I have her. Seems like it only makes sense to find out beforehand. I'm editing to add that they're asking a LOT of money for this horse, given her age, so it seems fair that I find out what I'm getting.


Yes, I see your point...I hope she doesn't have it!

Also, sometimes really good horses are worth it if they are healthy :wink:


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, today is the day  Keep your fingers crossed that she is all that plus the bag of chips they say she is. She definitely is a good horse and I'm definitely going to be over the moon when she's finally at my barn. I hope she won't mind being in a stall, though. That's the only problem with this place; there is no pasture board.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've bought ponies that were 'feral' in UK roundup sales and a mare that was 5 years old and only ever touched once by humans when she had to be shot with a tranquilizer dart to treat her for an injury (before we bought her) and they went straight from that life to being stabled while they got used to being handled with no trouble at all


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Good to know. She seems to have a very calm disposition, so hopefully she won't mind being stalled too much.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Can she get all day turn out? If not that could change her personality some.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

She will get turnout four days a week if I don't come to let her out more, but not all day. There are too many horses there that need turned out and they have to rotate them in and out of the turnout areas. Fortunately I live nearby so will be going there regularly to help her get her exercise.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sadly, she did not pass her PPE. She has some lameness in one of her front legs. Probably a stone bruise, but the vet recommended the seller have her shod, give her a couple weeks, and see if she can get her sound at the lunge. Then, if I'm still looking, we'll finish up. 

I'm super bummed, but that's what the PPE is for.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww, so sorry, but as you say, that is what PPE is for...


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Aw Elle ! I am so sorry


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Awww shucks, what a bummer. I am so sorry. I was so hoping . . .


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

So sorry, I was so hopeful ...do you think it might have been from the trail ride last week?

I hope it works out for you, if it's meant to be of course. Will you now check out the Rocky?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not sure. The vet mentioned that her toes looked short and the owners said that she hadn't been happy with the farrier's work so it might just be that she was trimmed too far back last time and got sore. 

I'm thinking about taking another look at the Rocky again.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

:-( So sorry the PPE wasn't perfect!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Change said:


> :-( So sorry the PPE wasn't perfect!


So am I. I was expecting something with her eyes, but her eyes are good. Wasn't expecting to see a problem with her feet, as she moved so well when I had her out last week. I'm still really hoping that she is just bruised and that shoes will fix the problem. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

That's too bad! Like you said, hopefully it's just a bruise and it will heal.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

So the owner was agreeable to shoeing her and giving it some time?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Folly said:


> So the owner was agreeable to shoeing her and giving it some time?


Yes, she said she was going to shoe her and see how she lunges in a few weeks. If she's okay we'll get the vet out to re-evaluate her leg and do some x-rays. If she's still lame, then we won't have a sale.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

It's really great that the seller seems just as concerned about the lameness as you, the buyer, are. Are they offering to pay the vet bill for the recheck?

Are you considering offering a lower price because of this?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I will lower my offer to pay for the recheck.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Is the other mare still in the running you tried still in the running or are you thinking of looking around more in case this doesn't work out?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

The other mare is still in the running, but also still very expensive. I've got ISO ads running on Facebook to see if I can scare up anything in a better price range but I don't plan to move on any of that until I know whether Nikki becomes sound again.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think its worth waiting to see if she comes sound with the shoeing and a chance to let any bruising heal - you've got nothing to lose from doing that - obviously if something amazing comes up in the meantime you can rethink


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Awww, Elle, I am so sorry!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Any word from Nikki's owner yet? Is it this coming Wed. that will be 2 weeks?

Any other interesting horses?


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I contacted her on Monday or Tuesday and she still hadn't gotten the shoes on. Said she had an appointment for later in the week. I hope she does it. 

In the meantime, I'm thinking about taking another ride on that little mare I liked a lot that got a little jiggy at the bridge. She was pretty solid, otherwise, and I'm watching the seller's Facebook page and seeing that they are putting lots of trails miles on her. I might want to ride her again just to give her a second chance. To be honest, I have been so busy with other things that I haven't been thinking much about riding. Shocking, I know.


----------

